

Leadership lessons from Abraham Lincoln - aidos
http://hbr.org/2009/04/leadership-lessons-from-abraham-lincoln/ar

======
Spearchucker
I found "Quotations from chairman Powell" easier to digest.

<http://govleaders.org/powell.htm>

